# 2005 Nissan Altima, passenger low beam light won't turn on



## LN09 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi need some help! I took my car to get the passenger head light bulb replaced, after being replaced it still doesn't turn on, I bought the light bulb at auto zone, the person I took it to said it can be an electrical issue? But does anyone have any suggestions before I go that route? Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could be something simple, or something not so simple. The headlamps are controlled by the Body Control Module, which receives inputs from the light switch. It then signals the IPDM/ER in the engine compartment and that powers on the light. There is a fuse in the IPDM/ER for each headlamp, so that would be the first place to check assuming the new bulb isn't good (you could swap the bulbs, left to right, to make sure). Make sure the fuse is good and there is power going through it with the headlights in the on position using a 12v test light, key on. If there is power through the fuse, then I would check for power and ground at the headlamp socket terminals after removing the bulb. If there is no power at the socket, then you may have a broken wire between the bulb and the IPDM/ER. If you want more specific information on testing, download a factory service manual for your vehicle; Nico Club's site has them for free.


----------



## BlownSkillet (Mar 6, 2018)

Someone correct me here, if I'm wrong, but I had something like this happen to me a couple of years ago. I got to checking fuses, and if I remember correctly, the high beams and low beams have separate fuses, in the fuse box under the hood, on the passengers side. I found one of them to be blown. Replaced it and all was well.

I JUST realized that this thread is right at 6 month old. Hopefully, he got it straightened out.


----------



## matthias (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks for sharing the information...


----------



## Dave1985 (Mar 24, 2017)

thank you for the helpful information


----------

